

Show HN: hackerByte - Newsletter for Start-up Folks (A weekend Project) - kingsidharth

Friends, Romans, HNers!<p>Link: http://hackerbyte.com<p>This is my first “weekend project” and it was really fun doing it. The sleepless weekends nights when all my friends were our partying or something we (me and two friends) were busy creating ‘hackerByte’ - a weekly newsletter to share inspiration with start-up people.<p>Nothing fancy - just we’d like to share some really nice stuff we read and some news with you, every week.<p>We know that newsletters like these already exist so why one more? Because we are not really satisfied with what they are doing and here is our version of the wheel. We are already working hard to keep the quality up. And have some evil plans for future.<p>We will be posting out the first edition in about 6 hours from now.<p>We are using Google Website Optimizer so before anyone gets confused there are eight versions of the landing page we are testing. Will write more about the experience and things we learned later.<p>Let’s hear from you!
======
sagacity
Nice idea, _very_ well presented - congrats and keep up the good work.

BTW, the browser back button got disabled when I navigated to the About page
from the landing page + no .... wait..

I just found out - the About link appears to be actually producing a pop-up,
but since it covers the whole screen height, it creates a slight navigational
confusion. You might want to decrease the height of the pop-up a bit and
possibly make the Close link somewhat more visible.

HTH

~~~
kingsidharth
Thanks for the feedback man! Only a user could have pointed out the confusion.
We will improve that bit :)

------
Arania
clickable link - <http://hackerbyte.com>

